# New England Builders Ball



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok so not necessarily antique bikes, but still bike related.  I'll have my 2017 RRB winner on display there.   http://newenglandbuildersball.com/


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow, I do learn something new every day - cool!


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 8, 2017)

As it should be on display there .
Is the dog coming for the display ?


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2017)

Chris,     This is an amazing bike! Congratulations on the win!!!! You got made skills.

  Catfish


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> As it should be on display there .
> Is the dog coming for the display ?




I doubt he's allowed in but maybe if I dress him up he could slip by unnoticed. But if there is some kind of food spread it might give away his true identity.


----------



## Boris (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like you were made for that bike, and visa versa.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 9, 2017)

Boris said:


> Looks like you were made for that bike, and visa versa.



I wish someone had made it _for _me...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow!!GREAT BUILD:eek:
Seriously!! Very nice!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2017)

Let's see some video of you ridding it!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> Let's see some video of you ridding it!



 I posted this in the my thread for the bike https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/langelo-di-ferro.115880/page-2#post-779473


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2017)

When will you post it for sale on the Cabe??


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 11, 2017)

vincev said:


> When will you post it for sale on the Cabe??



As soon as Borass accepts paypal.


----------

